# Friday Swiss Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought it might be interesting to have a theme so how about showing off your watches either made in Switzerland or using Swiss movements 

With this in mind I`m wearing the Tudor overnight (at least) 

*Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels.*


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This at the moment










Tissot PR50


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Giving the old man's 1978 Cosmic 2000 a run today to see how it performs (or doesn't) over a 24hr period and to help me decide how far to go with it's refurb (and hopefully to get some advice/info from some of the Omega aficionados on here)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm glad you didn't say Russian! :lol: Anyway...










Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

swish or swiss? this is both... 

Omega Cal 1510 Megaquartz 2.4 Aventurine / Lapis dial


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Fortis for me:










Cheers


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Is it too early to change my mind?










It's a bit of a chunky monkey










RLT 27 Automatic and it clearly states Swiss made on the dial.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

New arrival for me..at long last


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Cookie! Looks great...

I havent worn this in ages....

Rolex Submariner 5513










Pic by Hippo


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Since i got the Vixa most of my watches have stayed in the drawer but it's nice to

have a change now and again...Think i will give this some wrist time.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega SMP 300 automatic


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry to let the side down, but need something tough!! I'm taking one of the cats to the vets 

I'll change later if I've not been scratched to death!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LV today and hopefully the beer by about 2ish if work goes according to plan.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Going with this beast:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Omega from 1953 for me:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Mach, I put a Seiko on first thing and this thread has made me change my watch :taz:

So now wearing the one in the middle...










BTW - Cookie - nice addition to the collection. I'm jealous!!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Breitling to start the day:










I'll have to change later, I'm off to a meeting in a suit and it won't fit under a shirt cuff properly!

Mind you, Swiss made or Swiss movement covers 24 of my 25 watches. The other one's a G-Shock.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cookie, Lovely mate! I must dig mine out....

Vince, that was quick! how you enjoying it?

Changed mine for the eve as a mate is coming round for the weekend...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Sorry to let the side down, but need something tough!! I'm taking one of the cats to the vets
> 
> I'll change later if I've not been scratched to death!!!


You`d be better off with one of these :lol:










Anyway I put this on when I got up...

*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 7 Jewels*


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Stick with this one as its been more than a couple of days since I've worn it.

Alasdair


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tissot SeaStar 1000 - modded hands*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A nice quiet day at work fettling a recent network installation, so I can wear this old thing...










(I'll never get the date right without a quickset...)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Cookie, Lovely mate! I must dig mine out....
> 
> Vince, that was quick! how you enjoying it?
> 
> Changed mine for the eve as a mate is coming round for the weekend...


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> Changed mine for the eve as a mate is coming round for the weekend...


That slipped in quietly Jon.....


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

JonW said:


> Vince, that was quick! how you enjoying it?


It was - once I've made my mind up I sort things out there & then! So far so good, love the vintage blue dial & orange lume. Great Seamaster.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys... just an old Seamaster 

Vince, pleased you like it mate. I love mine


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling and JLC


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

This today...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Today the M5:










all the best

Jan


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Off out for a few beers today so Tag for me...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This RLT off Roy with sapphire.

Its clarity is excellent


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

potz said:


> As the clock is being changed this weekend which puts bracelet watches into storage and brings out the strapped ones ..


Why? I don't get that at all. I wear my watches all year round irrespective of weather, but there again it never gets that cold out here (-20C at worse), so a t-shirt & jacket is sufficient ..


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

This one 



















Cheers S


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Swiss brand, Made in France, the best compromise... 

Bertrand


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

VinceR said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > As the clock is being changed this weekend which puts bracelet watches into storage and brings out the strapped ones ..
> ...


Vince, sometimes I think you are super-human!! :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Omega from 1953 for me:


That is GLORIOUS!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

*Hi*

German watch with Swiss movement,SINN U1










PAUL


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty. What size does the mesh without extensions fit to?


----------



## AshG (Apr 24, 2008)

Wearing my recently acquired Aqua Terra today.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not had time to take my own pic so hopefully dan wont mind me stealing his


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Omega from 1953 for me:
> ...


I have to agree with you there...it's superb.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jbw said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


 :crybaby:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What madman sold that to Hawkey?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Ventura said:


> That's a beauty. What size does the mesh without extensions fit to?


Thanks! - I would guess to be comfortable about 7 1/4" hence I have to use an extendor for my 7.5" wrists


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these earlier...

* SMS-01, ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels.*










*O&W MP2801, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels.*










& I`m now wearing these...

*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels.*










*Oris Artelier ETA 2859-2 27 Jewels*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> What madman sold that to Hawkey?


 :tease:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Vintage Seiko Tuna 600m


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Certina DS FIRST


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jocke said:


> Certina DS FIRST


Very nice B)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this for me......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This one for me today.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

eerm not exactly swiss but it is what im wearing today h34r: :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Bulova Accutron VX-200*


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been wearing this German beauty










Well... the movement's Swiss. Does that count?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Jocke said:
> 
> 
> > Certina DS FIRST
> ...


+1 Loving that!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Early finish today and early start 

Changed to the GMT


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Put this on before I had to nip out for some cat food, well that`s how it started but the list got longer & ended up costing me Â£47 

After waiting in the checkout queue I found I`d forgotten my wallet so had to ask them to keep the trolley while I rushed, ok crawled ( it`s Friday) home & back :wallbash:

*Kronos `Pseudo Ruhla`, ETA 2824-2 **(Swiss)** 25 Jewels*










OK I know it`s not an original & it`s made in China & it probably cost a few grains of rice to make, but I couldn`t give a flying fig so if anyone doesn`t like it they can....










:tease:

Swapped over to this when I got home....

*Tissot Le Locle, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Tag Heuer 2000 for me today.

Sorry for the poor pic.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to this for the evening


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Jocke said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

That U1 look great Rich...a real winner combo with that nato.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


That's not what I would call it :lol:

Have been wearing one of my favourites today:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

cookie520 said:


> New arrival for me..at long last


Oh bol**ks :taz:

Just jealous really


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Newly cleaned; I love my ultrasonic tank...

But is it Swiss enough?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Stanford said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > VinceR said:
> ...


Oh my, oh my oh my oh my...

That is a very nice watch.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

My work beater today...










Such a great, clear, smart tool. And Swiss too.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well believe it or not I've been wearing the same watch all week, the trusty 6309 that I've recently decided to attach to a Toshi. However to conform to Mac's wishes I've now changed over to the Sinn


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>












:lol: :lol:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Been wearing this since I got it back from Paul, who has serviced it for me, now running +2 seconds a day.. thanks for the great job.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Got my '69 Speedy back the other day....now with all the issues i had with it resolved....i didn't want it looking spanking new...just well cared for..think they got the balance just right..










Well thats definately one keeper sorted out...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

chase-durer today

(sorry for crap pic - taken half way up Thorpe Cloud in Dovedale this afternoon)










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this new arrival today. Previous owners pic used as haven't taken my own yet.

Tudor Prince Oysterdate from the 1970's










Mark


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

wearing this dureing the day


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> chase-durer today
> 
> (sorry for crap pic - taken half way up Thorpe Cloud in Dovedale this afternoon)
> 
> ...


that is awesome


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's that time of night, not Swiss but hey ho


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 Well I hope you`ve learned your lesson...










:tongue2: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Last swap of the evening, should do me over night B) 

*Aristo Aquaristo `Dakar` 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels.*


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Ok

I give up you win

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

potz said:


> As the clock is being changed this weekend which puts bracelet watches into storage and brings out the strapped ones I'm wearing this beauty today. Its now on a blue shark strap - maybe I'll have time for some new pix on the weekend.
> 
> 1999 Breitling Chronomat GT, TT with blue dial


Thats a lovely example. I wore my GT today for one of the last times  as it will have to go now that I have a sub incomming.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


 :lol:








:wink2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> Got my '69 Speedy back the other day....now with all the issues i had with it resolved....i didn't want it looking spanking new...just well cared for..think they got the balance just right..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'kin beauty Keith!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sparky said:


> Wearing this new arrival today. Previous owners pic used as haven't taken my own yet.
> 
> Tudor Prince Oysterdate from the 1970's
> 
> ...


Mark you never cease to amaze me mate, I never know what you will get next. Very nice watch


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

JonW said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing this new arrival today. Previous owners pic used as haven't taken my own yet.
> ...


Cheers Jon!! Loving this one. I just wish that the Jubilee bracelet was easier to fit FFS!!

Mark


----------

